# Amtrak to Amtrak



## AKA (Jan 1, 2006)

Last Feb 05 I ask for help in doing an Amtrak to Amtrak trip. I did not want to stop overnight any where. Many of you offered help on how to go and what trains to take. Some put a lot of work into this adventure of my wife and myself. We like to ride Amtrak. Well on the 10 th of Dec. o5 we did a trip. Cleveland- BOSTON---BOSTON- WASHINGTON D, C.---WASHINGTON D. C.- CLEVELAND. Started out in CLE about 2 hours late on east bound #48 to ALBANY. Not a bad thing because of getting more daylight. We were in an older amfleet coach, but we where OK with it. No big deal. Not to crowded. Did the cafe car for lunch, we where the only people in the cafe car for over an hour. Nice attendant, and talking to him helped to pass the time. We got into ALB. still about 2 hours late. 448 was waiting and we lost no time crossing to it. Didnt see much of ALB. Some great scenery in the snow covered hills. Started to lose a little time east of ALB. Coach on 448 was very clean and conductor was on top of everything and very friendly. Coach may have been a recient refurb. Nice blue interior and clean and bright. Went to last coach to take pictures out of back window as soon as we left ALB, got off one or two then sonw was sucked onto back of car and it was over for pix. Got into BOS about 2 hours late. Got a little worryed in route, because of lost time and connection in BOS. for # 67 south bound regional for WAS. Well suprise suprise Boston was closed when we got there. The many resturants in the station were closed, except Mc Donalds and the one sandwitch shop. No book store no souvenir shop ect. However in there defence, we where the last LD train in and there was only one LD train out the rest of the night # 67 for WAS, really all the way to NEWPORT NEWS VA. Departed BOS on time 9:45 PM. This was not a real train!. Just joking. However no more regionals for us unless it is absolutely the only way. I am over 6 feet tall and it was a real challenge to find a way to sleep. Seats where tight as bus seats . My legs where in knots all night> So now I know. But some time in the night I did get to sleep. I missed NEW YORK altogeather. Got into WAS apox. 7:30 AM on a great day. Almost warm. Had brakefast in the station at Mc donalds. Just coffee and a muffen. Wandered the station for a while allways a great stop. There was a train display. G scale and very large in one of the side halls on the main floor. [ Also a train display in Boston station. ] Had untill 3:55 PM to wait on #29 back to CLE, so we went to the Smithsonian. National Museum of American History. No need to go into all about the Smithsonian, it is the best. Had a very nice day in WAS. At about 3:00 PM we got back to the station. We got a little snack and a little something for the ride back on the train. Now here is one of the best parts. The gate attendent started to make the call for #29. Everyone in the boarding area jumped up and began to crowd the gate. He announced that Amtrak follows a policy of priority boadring. He asked everyone to please sit down and he would board people in a priority manner and everyone would be boarded in the due corse of time .Not to worry that there were enought seats for everyone on the train. This one of the things I love about Amtrak. This only happens at the starting point of trains and only on LD trains as far as I know. Of corse sleeper pax. are always boared first from the lounge or where ever if there is no lounge at thier station. Frist comes pax with disabilities, then families with small children, then seniors. So by the good fortune of the planing of  my parents I qualify as a serior. This really is a great help. My wife and I are still quite able, however this does take somewhat of a load off. I want to thank those who helped with suggestions when I asked back FEB. SPOT1181---GG1. SPOT1181 I did use your idea about CHI- SEA We did that trip in JUNE 05. CLE-CHI-SEA. and back. Spent about 6 hours in SEA and came back the same day.

Just a mention about crews. All were good. ALB- BOS on #448 was very good ,kept us up on things. CL crew on # 29 almost always is good. Amtrak is always an adventure, and I would not have it any other way. Once again thanks for the help.   

See post Amtrak central Cleveland? for story about three trains in CLE at once.


----------



## AlanB (Jan 1, 2006)

AKA,

Thanks for a great report. 

One thought/suggestion, if you ever ride 66/67 again, splurge a bit for a business class seat. Not only will you get more leg room, on this train you should find yourself in the old Metroliner Club cars. These cars have 2 & 1 seating, instead of the normal 2 & 2 seating. This allows for wider chairs, in addition to more leg room. Plus you also get a calf rest, in addition to a foot rest.

Finally, last I knew, Amtrak was handing out blankets & pillows to those in the BC car and I believe a free breakfast. At the very least, you'd have gotten a free cup of coffee.

Most other regional trains also offer BC, but with less perks. But again, leg room wise, you should still do better than coach.


----------



## battalion51 (Jan 1, 2006)

I did the Business Class deal on 67 back in July, it was definitely a good experience. They didn't hand out the blankets or pillows, but we had a pleasant experience (excpet for the woman on her cell phone behind us). They do give out complimentary beverages at the snack counter just behind the seating area, and you do have a leg rest, and a pretty big reclining ability. For the period I was able to sleep I slept pretty solid. It's a $24 upgrade fee BOS-NYP and $38 BOS-WAS. Well worth it IMHO, not to mention those extra Guest Rewards points. B)


----------



## AKA (Jan 2, 2006)

Thanks for the BC advice. My wife said YES!!! now we can do Boston again.


----------



## caravanman (Jan 2, 2006)

Thanks for the interesting report. Like you, I prefer to spend maximum time on the train, but the unreliable nature of the long distance trains makes it hard to guarentee many connections. I look forward to the day when I don my hobo outfit, and just wander the rails with an open ended itinery!

Ed B)


----------

